# Frozen rats



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Went to order frozen rats from my usual supplier to find the cost for 5 medium rats was 23.00 and that's before the courier charge of 9.99! Don't tell me that price increase is due to the war in Ukraine too! Needless to say I am looking elsewhere so any suggestions please?


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Try Ridgeway frozen, I found they were the best price and delivery wise recently.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Let me guess you normally buy from _Kiezebrink_ 

TSM have bags of 5 listed for £10 a bag, but regretfully they are out of stock, and he only took delivery of a load on Monday !. My guess is that there is a shortage as a lot of companies now buy in form Europe as well as taking surplus from smaller breeders rather then breed their own. Given that, anyone with stock can always inflate their prices


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Boss rat has them in bags of 10 for £16 Medium Rats (Pack of 10) | Boss Rat


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

10 for £15 on ridgeway. 


https://www.ridgewayfrozen.co.uk/product/small-medium-rats/



If you use boss rat, double check delivery dates before completing the order. I got caught out thinking in stock equaled ready to dispatch, but packaging issues meant a long delay.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Malc said:


> Let me guess you normally buy from _Kiezebrink_
> 
> TSM have bags of 5 listed for £10 a bag, but regretfully they are out of stock, and he only took delivery of a load on Monday !. My guess is that there is a shortage as a lot of companies now buy in form Europe as well as taking surplus from smaller breeders rather then breed their own. Given that, anyone with stock can always inflate their prices


No Swell Reptiles.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Debbie1962 said:


> Went to order frozen rats from my usual supplier to find the cost for 5 medium rats was 23.00 and that's before the courier charge of 9.99! Don't tell me that price increase is due to the war in Ukraine too! Needless to say I am looking elsewhere so any suggestions please?


 That's miles too expensive, especially when other sellers are offering them for much less!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Debbie1962 said:


> No Swell Reptiles.


Are they not just a retailer? - I certainly would shop around, the average price is around £1.20 mark


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> That's miles too expensive, especially when other sellers are offering them for much less!


I know I nearly fainted lol. Usually they are reasonable but that's a ridiculous price.



Malc said:


> Are they not just a retailer? - I certainly would shop around, the average price is around £1.20 mark


They are usually not bad but I am not buying at that price. I will try a few of the ones mentioned here. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Is there anywhere that doesn't have a minimum order needed? All those mentioned need a minmum order of 30.00 plus courier so that's around 40.00 and I only want the food for 3 snakes!


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Debbie1962 said:


> Is there anywhere that doesn't have a minimum order needed? All those mentioned need a minmum order of 30.00 plus courier so that's around 40.00 and I only want the food for 3 snakes!


I'm currently only buying for 2 snakes, but decided bulk buying my best option as it's still cheaper than the shops, even with postage and packaging. It means I'm well stocked up. I brought 20 x 50g rats for my corn and 10 x 50g plus 10 x 60g multimanmates for my Royal.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Elly66 said:


> I'm currently only buying for 2 snakes, but decided bulk buying my best option as it's still cheaper than the shops, even with postage and packaging. It means I'm well stocked up. I brought 20 x 50g rats for my corn and 10 x 50g plus 10 x 60g multimanmates for my Royal.


Been thinking I will probably have to do that like it or not.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Debbie1962 said:


> Is there anywhere that doesn't have a minimum order needed? All those mentioned need a minmum order of 30.00 plus courier so that's around 40.00 and I only want the food for 3 snakes!


 No, they all have minimum orders as they are essentially wholesalers. 
When I had my decent sized collection I usually ordered 3 or 4 times a year. You'll find that the more of one type of food item you buy, the cheaper each one is. Often too if you order over a set amount, delivery is free.
One option you could consider is to see of there are other keepers near you who want to join you in a collective order. That way you can get the best prices but without filling your freezer. 
Otherwise, they will be good for around 6 months frozen, potentially upto 12 months if stored in airtight freezer bags, just order a whole load once or twice a year.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Like Ian I tend to place around three or four orders a year. 

Six packs of medium rats from TSM (for example) will give you enough for 10 feeds, order value would be £60 plus delivery, which would last just shy of 5 months if feeding at 14 day frequency, and surpasses the minimum order value. 

I have the two bottom draws of an upright freezer to keep the rodents in, which catered for my last order of 50x large weaners, 10x XL Mice, 15x Small Rats, 4x Monster Rats plus a bag of 10 XL Weaners and a large quail that left over from the previous order. So I would say 30 medium rats would easily fit in a single draw in a freezer.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Debbie1962 said:


> Been thinking I will probably have to do that like it or not.


I feed weekly, so it gives me a good 6 months of feed if I take into account their shed when I don't feed them. No worries of having to source more in a few weeks and works out much cheaper. 
A plus for me is being able to get multimanmates, which are my Royal's favourite. They're not sold in local shops and can be hard to find online.


----------

